# Here you go....



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Have at it boys!

http://home.howstuffworks.com/drywall4.htm


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Shoot...I should have posted this in the Misinformation thread:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It lost me after: Not very hard to learn & you don't need any expensive tools. Who rights this garbage?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My knees hurt.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I first decided to share it when I saw all the screws they put on the wall....bu then I just HAD to share it when I saw "Be sure to use thinner drywall on the ceiling (1/4" or 3/8") because it's lighter and easier to install and the walls will hold it up"


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

damb !!! i've been doing it all wrong!!!! :wallbash:

what a joke !!!:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I first decided to share it when I saw all the screws they put on the wall....bu then I just HAD to share it when I saw "Be sure to use thinner drywall on the ceiling (1/4" or 3/8") because it's lighter and easier to install and the walls will hold it up"


Well Bazooka Joe should be happy with the Article:thumbup:

They do recommend using 120 grit sand paper:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well Bazooka Joe should be happy with the Article:thumbup:
> 
> They do recommend using 120 grit sand paper:whistling2:


Maybe he did read the article....does it mention buying an Aplatech set-up?:whistling2:

(I don't know anything about Apla-tech....I'm just busting Joe's balls)


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think its a conspiracy by the makers of nail spotter tools.
(nails every 4 inches even in the field?)

:mellow:​


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

"When installing a drywall ceiling, use thinner sheets (1/4 to 3/8 inches) for best results. These sheets are not as heavy as the sheets used to build your walls, allowing for easier installation. Build the ceiling first, then build the walls so that they are under the ceiling on the room’s perimeter, providing extra support for the ceiling itself."

Build the ceiling first? :blink:What holds that up hot air balloons? Who writes this garbage. Wait better yet spread it around the web and we might all have some chit repair work to do.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Perkcon said:


> "When installing a drywall ceiling, use thinner sheets (1/4 to 3/8 inches) for best results. These sheets are not as heavy as the sheets used to build your walls, allowing for easier installation. Build the ceiling first, then build the walls so that they are under the ceiling on the room’s perimeter, providing extra support for the ceiling itself."
> 
> Build the ceiling first? :blink:What holds that up hot air balloons? Who writes this garbage. Wait better yet spread it around the web and we might all have some chit repair work to do.


OMG! Another clip for the wall of shame.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> OMG! Another clip for the wall of shame.


:lol:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Perkcon said:


> "When installing a drywall ceiling, use thinner sheets (1/4 to 3/8 inches) for best results. These sheets are not as heavy as the sheets used to build your walls, allowing for easier installation. Build the ceiling first, then build the walls so that they are under the ceiling on the room’s perimeter, providing extra support for the ceiling itself."


Yeah right. 

Wonder if those idiots know anything about fire ratings? :laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> Wonder if those idiots know anything about fire ratings? :laughing:


No, because they're all dead from when their home-made electrical systems burnt down their under-protected floating basements.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

I read some more of that crap, notice they do not tape the patches? Just mud and sand them. lol. Hell, I think half the customers out there think drywall is that easy until they try it.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Perkcon said:


> Hell, I think half the customers out there think drywall is that easy until they try it.


ya then we get a call and have one hell of a mess to try to fix !!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

The followup to this will be the episode detailing rescue techniques for the people trapped under fallen ceilings


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

He's already got it down on a level surface why not just tape and mud it right there on the ground and stand it up like wood frameing :whistling: 
All you'd have to do then is break out your "screw" spotter and caulk the angles right :thumbsup:


----------

